# I was a stowaway on the CA Zephyr



## Zephyr Stowaway (May 29, 2011)

The year was 1960 and I was just a boy of eleven years of age when my sister, who was a "Zephyrette," took me along for one of her round trips from Chicago to San Francisco on the original, pre-Amtrak California Zephyr . The Zephyr went as far as Oakland and then the passengers rode buses across the Oakland Bay Bridge to SF. Even though fifty-one years have gone by and I will be sixty-two years old in less than a week, that trip on the Zephyr when I was eleven years old stands to this day as the most exciting adventure of my entire life!

We left Chicago's Union Station on a Sunday afternoon and returned the following Sunday. The trip was two and a half days out, two days in San Francisco, and two and a half days back; it was the best week of my life!

I spent most of the daylight hours on board the train up on the observation deck of a Vista Dome car. I have never seen as many sets of railroad tracks as I saw while we were leaving Union Station. I got my first look at the warehouse district of Chicago as we headed west and was impressed by the huge number of dingy old buildings. I saw the farms and the small towns of northern Illinois and finally the mighty Mississippi River as we crossed over it just at dusk. I saw the Rockie Mountains, the Sierra Mountains, and the spectacularly beautiful and rugged Feather River Canyon in northern California from my lofty seat in the dome car. I fell in love with those western mountains during that trip.

I was treated like royalty by the porters and the stewards. I was a little boy from a Lower Middle Class family getting his first taste of "first class." The stewards were dressed in spotless white jackets. The dining car tables were covered in linen table cloths and set with real china. There were fresh cut flowers in vases on all the tables. The food was out of this world.

I got to see the Pacific Ocean somewhere south of San Francisco on a little trip we took while we were on our two day stay in the city. I also got to see China Town, Fisherman's Warf, and Alcatraz (from the mainland).

What a great trip for a little boy who hadn't really been anywhere in his life!

One thing about that trip that I did not know until just a couple years ago is that I was a STOWAWAY! Little kids don't worry about who is paying for what as long as they get to have fun, and I never thought to ask my sister who paid for my trip until recently. I asked her if she paid my way or if Mom and Dad did. She shocked me with her answer; no one paid my way! She checked with the crew ahead of time and apparently got the message that they were willing to "look the other way" if she brought her little brother along for one of her trips. Is that cool or what?

I would dearly love to hear from anyone who ever rode the CB&Q/DRGW/WP California Zephyr.

Tom


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 29, 2011)

:hi: What a Great memory to Have! Thanks for Sharing!  I didnt get to ride the Pre-Amtrak Zephyr but did have Similar Trips on the SP Sunset Ltd. :wub: and the MoPac Texas Eagle! :wub:


----------



## WhoozOn1st (May 30, 2011)

Ancient trip report. I wonder if the OP has ridden an Amtrak passenger train since, perhaps even as a paying customer for a change.


----------



## Zephyr Stowaway (May 30, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> :hi: What a Great memory to Have! Thanks for Sharing!  I didnt get to ride the Pre-Amtrak Zephyr but did have Similar Trips on the SP Sunset Ltd. :wub: and the MoPac Texas Eagle! :wub:


If you have posted any of your recollections from those trips I would love to read them. Please post a link. If you have not posted them, please do so if you can find the time.

I guess I should have posted this in the trip report forum, huh? The description says that the trips don't have to be Amtrak trips, but I didn't see that until after I posted. If the mods want to move this thread over there it would be fine with me.

Tom


----------



## amtrakwolverine (May 30, 2011)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Ancient trip report. I wonder if the OP has ridden an Amtrak passenger train since, perhaps even as a paying customer for a change.


So what if it's ancient? It's a good story and memory of the old zephyer.


----------



## Zephyr Stowaway (May 30, 2011)

amtrakwolverine said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> > Ancient trip report. I wonder if the OP has ridden an Amtrak passenger train since, perhaps even as a paying customer for a change.
> ...


Thanks, Wolverine.

I was just ignoring the comments WhoozOn1st made. I figured he must be the group troll or something. I'm brand new here, but every forum I have ever taken part in seems to have a troll or two.

Tom


----------



## PerRock (May 30, 2011)

This site has alot of interesting information on the old Cali Zeph: http://calzephyr.railfan.net/ I've used it a number of times for modeling info; but there is bunch of other stuff on there as well.

peter


----------



## Zephyr Stowaway (May 30, 2011)

Thanks, Peter. I have visited that site numerous times. It's sad that it was last updated in December of 2000. I wonder why it is not being updated?

Although I was already aware of the site, I do thank you for taking the time to let me know about it. Please pass along anything else you find about the "old" CA Zephyr, OK?

I have three or four videos about the original CA Zephyr and I watch them over and over.

The Silver Lady's lifespan and my youth coincide almost to the day. The first trip for the CA Zephyr was in March of 1949 and I was born in June of 1949. Her last trip was in March of 1970, and I turned 21 in June of 1970. My trip on her was in 1960, just about the midpoint of her lifespan.

Tom


----------



## Zephyr Stowaway (May 30, 2011)

I would love to ride the Amtrak CA Zephyr someday. I have not traveled by rail since my trip on the original CA Zephyr.

It would also be great to ride the Empire Builder sometime. I guess a person could ride the CA Zephyr Chicago to SF, the Coast Starlight to Seattle, and the Empire Builder back to Chicago, huh? Whoa! What a trip THAT would be! Bet that would cost a small fortune, huh?


----------



## PerRock (May 30, 2011)

Oh how I wish I had a time machine & could go back in time and rider her....

However I can get the slightest taste of here in Trainz (computer game):

http://img501.images.../55/wfd2kj6.jpg

peter


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jun 3, 2011)

Zephyr Stowaway said:


> Thanks, Peter. I have visited that site numerous times. It's sad that it was last updated in December of 2000. I wonder why it is not being updated?
> 
> Although I was already aware of the site, I do thank you for taking the time to let me know about it. Please pass along anything else you find about the "old" CA Zephyr, OK?
> 
> ...


I fully appreciate the original(a much better word than "old") CZ and I even remember that Zephyrette was the name for a stewardess. My sister was a stewardess also, but for Delta Airlines.

My first trip on the original, unique CZ was Dec 19, 1964 to visit my sister, no longer a stewardess, in SF. I was 20 years old.

There was a track wash out near Portola and, to make a very long story short, we arrived Oakland/SF nine hours late.

The Zephyrette (perhaps she was your sister) had a yoemans job talking to each individual passenger, helping with their plans, notifying their relatives or their hotels, etc due to the impending late arrival. This of course was years and years before cell phones, email, even voice mail. It was a massive winter storm ,snow and rain, all around.

I have taken quite a number of CZ trips since then, both preAmtrak and Amtrak, and throwing the Desert Wind and the Pioneer into the picture,also.

This was my first visit to Chicago so I was fascinated by the stations, etc. I had arrived on the Dixie Flyer from Chattanooga at the old Dearborn station,and then rode the Parmalee shuttle to Union Station.

A novel trip for me, as well.

The Zephyrette began the trip by giving each passenger a holly branch to wear. The train was festive for Christmas, it was appropriately cold and snowing, etc., a beautiful trip even though I was to get cheated out of the Feather River Canyon.

They tried to put us on the City of San Francisco route but it closed down also. They then put us in buses for one highway and it was shut down, finally a second highway was still open.

We arrived nine hours late, it had been an adventure.

Ask me what was my most unexpected comment and it would be that the train was immaculate. A king could eat off the floor. I expected it to be pretty, luxurious, comfy, all that...and it was...but I was not mentally prepared for how clean it was.


----------



## Spokker (Jun 3, 2011)

Crime + time = great story.

Of course, you were unknowing and the crew was implicit in helping the crime occur, haha.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 3, 2011)

It's sad to see a wonderful story about the amazement of train travel as experienced by a young and impressionable youth is received with irrational concern over some long since forgotten financial reconciliation report from over _half a century_ ago. What I'd really like to know is how the Zephyrettes compared with today's train attendants and how the Feather River Canyon route compares to the route of today. Are there any private charter trains that still ply the Feather River Canyon route to this day?


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jun 3, 2011)

Texas Sunset said:


> It's sad to see a wonderful story about the amazement of train travel as experienced by a young and impressionable youth is received with irrational concern over some long since forgotten financial reconciliation report from over _half a century_ ago. What I'd really like to know is how the Zephyrettes compared with today's train attendants and how the Feather River Canyon route compares to the route of today. Are there any private charter trains that still ply the Feather River Canyon route to this day?


Stewardesses, called Zephyrettes on the CZ, did not actually compare with train car attendants--it was a different position..

That job which today is called sleeping car attendant or coach attendant is what used to be called porter, always in sleeping cars and sometimes in coaches. The porter then, or train attendant now, had specific duties to showing your room, making beds,sometime taking your ticket.helping luggage. The stewardess position was more or less things like warming a babies bottle,help with sending telegrams, help with children, a variety of activities.

When you read my post, you no doubt noticed how much help she was notifying the relatives and hotels of all those passengers about the train being significantly late.

The stewardess position (by whatever name) was kind of special and did not exist on too many trains. You can be sure that it was only the really nice trans that had that luxury. I think they were probably more help for coach passengers than sleepers.

I am doing the best I can to help answer this, I welcome any corrections or clarifications.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jun 3, 2011)

Are there charter trips through the Feather River Canyon? Check out this link: http://www.traintrips.biz/northern-california-explorer.html

Back in 1975 - when I was 15 - I, my aunt, my sister, her boyfriend and a friend of my aunts who was very experienced in such matters (all such bad influences :giggle: ) tried to hop a frieght out of the WP's Stockton yard (IIRC) that would take us through the canyon, (They all had done it once before without me) but unfortunately the only thing running that day that had enough time to see the canyon in daylight was a fully loaded consist of boxcars with no place for a bunch of hobos to catch a free ride.


----------



## had8ley (Jun 3, 2011)

Great story...don't mind the troll...there's one on every list.


----------



## Zephyr Stowaway (Jun 6, 2011)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> Zephyr Stowaway said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Peter. I have visited that site numerous times. It's sad that it was last updated in December of 2000. I wonder why it is not being updated?
> ...



Bill:

Thanks for your reply. I truly enjoyed reading about your CA Zephyr adventure and would love to have more details if you ever feel like wrting more.

My sister would not have been your Zephyrette because she quit her job and got married before that time.

The Zephyrettes had tremendous respsonsibilities. They would not like to be called "stewardesses." They were more like "social directors" and there was only one Zephyrette per train unless a trainee was tagging along. A big part of the Zephyrette's job was making dinner reservations for the passengers. They could not all dine at the same time because of space restrictions in the dining car, so it was up to the Zephyrette to see that everyone had their time in the dining car.

Also, as you mentioned, Bill, they had to make phone calls for the passengers when the train was running late.

There are some really good videos about the original Zephyr. There's "The California Zephyr: Story of America's Most Talked About Train," "The California Zephyr- The Ultimate Fan Trip," and "The California Zephyr, Silver Thread Through the West."

Tom


----------



## Zephyr Stowaway (Jun 6, 2011)

Texas Sunset said:


> It's sad to see a wonderful story about the amazement of train travel as experienced by a young and impressionable youth is received with irrational concern over some long since forgotten financial reconciliation report from over _half a century_ ago. What I'd really like to know is how the Zephyrettes compared with today's train attendants and how the Feather River Canyon route compares to the route of today. Are there any private charter trains that still ply the Feather River Canyon route to this day?


I believe some of the majesty of the Feather River Canyon has been lost due to dam construction. The only times I was ever through it was on the Zephyr in 1960, once westbound and once eastbound. It was FANTASTIC then.

It might still be a very cool place to ride through and I would love to do it.

Tom


----------



## Zephyr Stowaway (Jun 6, 2011)

had8ley said:


> Great story...don't mind the troll...there's one on every list.


Thanks, had8ley.

Tom


----------



## Cathy Moran von Ibsch (Mar 24, 2012)

Hello,

I believe I might have contacted you before. But I am a former Zephyrette looking for other former Z. After reading your blog I wondered if your sister might still be alive. We had our first Z reunion in June 2011 and plan to have another one in 2013. It would be great if we could contact her and she could join us. Also I would like very much to correspond with you regarding being a Z in the future. I will await your response. Cathy Moran ....now Cathy von Ibsch cevoni - at - vonibsch.com


----------



## George Harris (Mar 24, 2012)

Cathy:

Saw your post. Checked and found that "Zephyr Stowaway" had not visited the site since his last post here. I did send him an email, but he did not list his email address in his profile, only a click here to send an email to him box. Don't think I could do more than I have. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Zephyr Stowaway (Mar 24, 2012)

Cathy Moran von Ibsch said:


> Hello,
> 
> I believe I might have contacted you before. But I am a former Zephyrette looking for other former Z. After reading your blog I wondered if your sister might still be alive. We had our first Z reunion in June 2011 and plan to have another one in 2013. It would be great if we could contact her and she could join us. Also I would like very much to correspond with you regarding being a Z in the future. I will await your response. Cathy Moran ....now Cathy von Ibsch


Cathy:

I have sent you an Email.

My sister is living in VA. She will soon be 76 years old.

Tom


----------



## AlanB (Mar 24, 2012)

George Harris said:


> I did send him an email, but he did not list his email address in his profile, only a click here to send an email to him box.


FYI, George, no one's email address is visible to any one other than the Admins. A member can choose if they wish to get emails, in which case you get the form you got to send an email to that member. If the member chooses to reply, then and only then will you see the actual email address. This is done to protect members from having their email addresses hijacked by spammers who might break through our other defenses and manage to become a member.

If a member chooses not to receive emails, then you won't be able to send anything to them other than a Personal Message.

And in this case it seems like you were successful at potentially bringing two Zeperettes together!


----------



## Zephyr Stowaway (Mar 24, 2012)

George Harris said:


> Cathy:
> 
> Saw your post. Checked and found that "Zephyr Stowaway" had not visited the site since his last post here. I did send him an email, but he did not list his email address in his profile, only a click here to send an email to him box. Don't think I could do more than I have. Best of luck to you.


George:

Thanks a bunch for passing along Cathy's message!

Tom


----------



## Ryan (Mar 24, 2012)

That is fantastic.

Tom, if you click on the "Watch Topic" button at the top of this page, you can set the board to send you an email any time there is activity on this thread. That way if someone else comes along, you'll know about it right away.


----------



## George Harris (Mar 25, 2012)

Alan: Yes, I understand and very much appreociate. Tom came back with an answer to me within a few hours of my email to him. It was really a shot in the dark, hoping that it would have positive results. I knew that as a guest Cathy would not be able to do it. Happy to see this going forward. (Putting this in the thread instead of a PM because I think there are a few others interested in what is happening here.)


----------



## Zephyr Stowaway (Mar 26, 2012)

George Harris said:


> Alan: Yes, I understand and very much appreociate. Tom came back with an answer to me within a few hours of my email to him. It was really a shot in the dark, hoping that it would have positive results. I knew that as a guest Cathy would not be able to do it. Happy to see this going forward. (Putting this in the thread instead of a PM because I think there are a few others interested in what is happening here.)



George and anyone else interested:

My sister was thrilled to have been put in touch with another ex-Zephyrette. She says she plans to make the 2013 reunion that Cathy is planning. The Zephyrettes are allowed to invite one person to attend the reunion with them and Sis invited me. I do believe I will try to make the trip. Maybe we can go by train and Sis can sneak me aboard again. 

Thanks again, George.

Tom


----------



## Zephyr Stowaway (Mar 26, 2012)

Ryan:

Thanks for the tip about the "watch topic" button. I will do that.

Tom


----------

